# Que isto resume-se



## SãoEnrique

Oi pessoal,

Preciso de ajuda porque não entendo uma coisinha, é a colocação do "se". Na singuinte frase:

"Sinceramente, acho que isto resume-se a um simples facto: no X, apreender mais do que uma lingua é chato e dá trabalho."

O que eu gostaria de saber antes de tudo é: por quê o *que* não atrai o *se* antes do verbo conjugado? Há uma regra que desconheço ou este fenomeno é freqüênte?


Obrigado,

SE


----------



## anaczz

Nesse caso quem requer a próclise é o pronome demonstrativo "isto", portanto, o mais adequado seria: 
Sinceramente, acho que isto se resume a um simples facto: no X, apreender mais do que uma lingua é chato e dá trabalho.


----------



## Istriano

*A ênclise eufônica*

                                                         Cegalla diz, em sua gramática, que 





> ''em certos casos a ênclise é justificada por exigências da eufonia ou da
> ênfase embora isso implique, muitas vezes, a transgressão das regras de próclise já prescritas''
> (p. 474). O exemplo citado é:  _“Era verdade que Dom Augustim excedera-se um pouco._”




Mais exemplos: 
''Não, senhora,* não enganou-se.*” (José de Alencar, ''Senhora'')
“*nem já lembrava-se* do sacrifício (José de Alencar, ''O sertanejo'')
''*Quando apareceu-lh*e o Leonardo'' (Manuel Antônio de Almeida, ''Memórias de um Sargento de Milícias'')
''*Se não cumpri-la*, pelo menos não perdi voto'' ( João Ubaldo Ribeiro http://tinilink.com/kOMvia7Q )
''*que miravam-se* garbosos nas lúcidas e tranqüilas águas da ribeira'' (B. Guimarães, ''A escrava Isaura'')

Leitura recomendada:
http://www.filologia.org.br/revista/artigo/10(28)04.htm
http://www.fflch.usp.br/dlcv/lport/flp/images/arquivos/FLP5/schei2002.pdf


----------



## Rhetorica

Em português europeu, o mais correcto será, como anaczz referiu, "Sinceramente, acho que isto se resume a um simples facto (...)"


----------



## Istriano

Em português brasileiro, não há palavras atrativas:




> Exatamente por essa diferença prosódica, nós, brasileiros, preferimos a  próclise em qualquer situação; só não a utilizamos no início da frase  porque há uma regra que o proíbe (isso na escrita, porque, na fala,  só  se ouve "*te vi*, *me encontra*, *nos viram*, *me pegaram*")*.  Se fores, como parece, um leitor de gramáticas, vais ver que elas  apresentam uma fantástica teoria para os casos de próclise, detalhando  "regras" e mais "regras" para o seu emprego. Havia alguns birutas que  falavam até na "*atração*" que algumas palavras  exerceriam sobre os pronomes! Eu próprio, pequenino, lembro de perguntar  à professora se tal palavra atraía ou não o pronome, e ela respondia  que sim ou que não, compenetrada, honestamente acreditando naquela  baboseira! Ora, se somarmos todos os "casos que exigem próclise", como  se diz por aí (em frase negativa, em frase interrogativa, em orações  subordinadas, com o sujeito expresso, etc., etc.), praticamente não  sobra nada - exceto aquela já referida estrutura em que a frase inicia  pelo verbo: "*devo-te*", "*espera-me*". Não sei como, apesar de tudo isso, alguém ainda tem coragem de dizer que a posição "normal" do pronome é a *ênclise*. Enxergas o equívoco? Eles não perceberam que trocamos de hemisfério e que, *conseqüentemente*,  certas verdades precisam ser adaptadas. Os ciclones, em Portugal, giram  para a esquerda; os nossos giram no sentido do relógio. Um livro de  Física, para ser utilizado aqui e lá, precisaria fazer essa  indispensável adaptação. Uma gramática também. Abraço. Prof. Moreno


http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/10/27/colocacao-do-pronome-3/

Por isso, na língua coloquial se prefere a próclise (_me chamo, se procuparam, que se refere_), mas na língua formal reina a ênclise, muitas vezes sem restrições: _chamo-me, preocuparam-se, que refere-se, se você segui-la, que trata-se..._Ontem mesmo ouvi _que tratava-se  _usado no Jornal da Globo, na Globo Internacional.

O exemplo mais famoso: ''Fi-lo porque qui-lo.'' 


> _
> Frase célebre atribuída a Jânio Quadros, mas que ele não disse. Na verdade, a frase completa era_ "Fi-lo *porque qui-lo*. Lê-lo-á *quem suportá-lo*"_, e era o título de uma resenha sobre o livro "15 Contos" de autoria de Jânio, publidada na revista Veja.  O autor assim titulou a resenha numa analogia ao estilo dos contos que,  segundo o resenhista, era muito rocambolesco, bem ao modo erudito de  Jânio._


----------



## Istriano

Mais um caso da ênclise eufônica:



> – Não vou lhe cobrar nada agora – disse a velha. Mas quero um décimo do tesouro, *se você encontrá-lo.*


(Paulo Coelho em seu livro mais famoso (O Alquimista)) 

Na adaptação/tradução portuguesa:


> – Não te vou cobrar nada agora - disse a velha. - Mas quero um décimo do tesouro, *se o encontrares*.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado pessoal! Será correto dizer assim: "Sinceramente, acho* que *isto *se* resume a um simples facto: no X, apreender mais do que uma lingua é chato e dá trabalho."


----------



## Istriano

Será correto sim, mas você vai ver os casos da ênclise eufônica na escrita formal. 
As pessoas acham que fica mais bonito escrever usando ênclises, e pouco lhes importam proibições, palavras atrativas...
Visto que sua frase está em português europeu, é melhor você seguir à risca a norma lusa.


----------



## gvergara

Istriano said:


> Por isso, na língua coloquial se prefere a próclise (_me chamo, se procuparam, que se refere_), mas na língua formal reina a ênclise, muitas vezes sem restrições: _chamo-me, preocuparam-se, que refere-se, se você segui-la, que trata-se..._


Sério? Não sou nativo, sei, mas tento ler bons escritores brasileiros (embora uma vez tenha lido o Coelho, me desculpem ), e sinceiramente não acho (ou ao menos até agora não me dei conta) que a ênclise seja empregada sem restrições... Mas posso estar me enganando.


----------



## Istriano

Veja uns exemplos no meu post #3. 
É que a gente não presta atenção. O conteúdo vale mais do que a forma.
A lista de palavras atrativas depende da moda do momento,
às vezes os pronomes pessoais se consideram palavras atrativas (_me chamo_ ''errado''; _eu me chamo_ ''correto''),
às vezes não. Às vezes _tudo, ainda, só, enquanto... _são palavras atrativas (_Com dinheiro tudo se faz sem problema algum_),
às vezes não (_Com dinheiro tudo faz-se sem problema algum_). 
Em português brasileiro falado, usamos quase sempre a próclise, então não ''sentimos'' as palavras atrativas e não-atrativas, não nos é natural fazer essa distinção. 
Na língua falada, toda palavra é atrativa visto que preferimos a próclise.
A distinção (_palavras atrativas: palavras não-atrativas_), é ensinada na escola, mas depende da moda atual, e da gramática. Daí, não é de todo estranho o contraste: _próclise _(fala), _ênclise _(escrita).


Na escrita, a gente gosta de brincar com os clíticos, seja num jornal, em um relato oficial ou num texto de uma lei:



> ...Segue lista dos candidatos habilitados após a primeira etapa do processo seletivo, *que referiu-se a *análise curricular.


http://www.saude.sp.gov.br/resources/humanizacao/institucional/habilitados1afase.pdf




> Sem os mesmos valores, porém, outras ligas  também apresentaram grande movimentação de compras, segundo a Deloitte,  *que referiu-se *a essa movimentação como a ressurgência dos  investimentos em atletas.


 http://globoesporte.globo.com/platb...encias-de-verao-crescem-33-na-premier-league/



> "*Foi só quando viu-se obrigado* a tomar a decisão de tomar conta dos  explosivos que ele tornou-se um líder e um fabricante de bombas", disse a  especialista.


http://wap.noticias.uol.com.br/midi...op-o-cabeca-de-uma-organizacao-terrorista.htm



> Lula não inovou. Apenas preservou iniqüidades que lhe convinham. *A sorte lhe faltou quando  viu-se* no mesmo pedaço de mundo onde estão os exemplos de Michelle Bachelet e Evo Morales.


Fonte: Folha de São Paulo
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/fsp/brasil/fc2201200614.htm


----------



## gvergara

Não sei se entendeu bem minha dúvida, Istriano. Eu perguntava se a ênclise é realmente empregada sem restrições na escrita formal, visto que na minha experiência (romances e novelas bem escritos) normalmente não me deparei com excessivas ênclises fora de lugar.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Num PDF encontrei isto: http://stl.recherche.univ-lille3.fr/sitespersonnels/miller/Miller_Monachesi_clitiques.pdf

P a. A Marina lê-o. (La Marina lit-le) ‘Marina le lit.’
P b. *A Marina o lê. (La Marina le lit)
P c. A Marina não o lê. ‘Marina ne le lit pas.’
P d. *A Marina não lê-o.
P e. A Marina raramente o lê / *lê-o. ‘Marina le lit rarement.’
P f. A Marina lê-o /* o lê raramente. ‘Marina lit-le rarement

Estou enlouquecido português é muito esquisito nesta área De onde vem a ênclise e mesoclise?


----------



## Istriano

gvergara said:


> Não sei se entendeu bem minha dúvida, Istriano.  Eu perguntava se a ênclise é realmente empregada sem restrições na  escrita formal, visto que na minha experiência (romances e novelas bem  escritos) normalmente não me deparei com excessivas ênclises fora de  lugar.



A ênclise é empregada de acordo com a eufonia.
Por exemplo, *se você a seguir, se a gente o buscar *não é nada eufônico no Brasil, por isso, nos jornais você verá:* se você segui-la*, *se a gente buscá-lo*
(na fala: *se você seguir ela, se a gente buscar ele*). Nesse caso, pouco importa a regra: ''a conjunção _se _atrai o clítico o/a.''

Esse é o maior ''problema'' de colocação pronominal. Não é uma coisa só de sintaxe, mas também uma coisa de pronúncia/eufonia.

Por exemplo, o sujeito pós-verbal favorece a ênclise eufônica na língua escrita: _Quando seu filho se aproximou---> Quando aproximou-se seu filho.
_Assim, a frase se torna mais dinâmica. É bem comum esse uso nas revistas que leio (Superinteressante e Revista UFO).


----------



## machadinho

A próclise sempre soa melhor no Brasil. Dito isto, insisto que estes são casos distintos:

Caso A:
Isto que se refere a ... 

Caso B:
Sei que *ele* referiu*-se* a ela ... 
Sei que *quando* *ela* refere*-se* a ele ... 

A presença do sujeito no caso B faz toda a diferença!
Já explique a diferença tantas vezes, mas ...


----------



## Istriano

No Aulete:  SE (verbete original)


> Note-_se_ o uso dos brasileiros  que, quando este pronome é enclítico nas orações subordinadas dos modos  finitos, o pospõem ao verbo, dizendo, por exemplo; _Quando no último ano  começou-se a entrever a necessidade..._ (J.  F. Lisboa.) O mesmo uso há com as outras enclíticas.


 http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&palavra=se#ixzz23d8lUgnP
​



> Segundo a  hipótese de  Schei (2003),  no PB haveria estruturas que são cristalizadas, nas quais sempre ocorre ênclise,  independente da presença de um operador de
> próclise.


 http://www.fflch.usp.br/dlcv/lport/pdf/slp04/04.pdf


Também achei isso:
*ÊNCLISE NA PRESENÇA DE ELEMENTOS  PROCLISADORES: VARIAÇÃO ESTILÍSTICA OU HIPERCORREÇÃO? *
_Hosana dos Santos Silva (USP/FAPESP)  _
http://www.filologia.org.br/xiv_cnlf/resumos/enclise_na_presenca_de_elementos_proclisadores_HOSANA.pdf 

E isso:*
A ênclise em orações dependentes na história do Português Europeu *
_Ana Luiza Araújo Lopes_
http://www.tycho.iel.unicamp.br/~tycho/pesquisa/monografias/LOPES_ALA-Msc.pdf


----------



## Istriano

> Não é à toa *que da Lagoa percebe-se *que a Rocinha não para de crescer, destruindo a mata existente no morro e tornando a cidade mais feia.


 (O Globo-16-03 -09)


> Esta foto é a piscina* que formou-se *em frente ao número 5223 da Avenida


(Extra-22-06-09)

fonte: http://www.letras.ufrj.br/posverna/mestrado/PetersonMS.pdf


----------



## gvergara

o talvez o assunto se reduza a compreender quais as regras de eufônia, mas duvido que tenha regras fixas outras que não a prática


----------



## Istriano

Pois na fala use sempre a próclise (a não ser que se trate de um infinitivo com o/a quando usamos a ênclise: prazer em vê-la; ou simplesmente omitimos o clítico:_ fui procurar mas não achei)_,
na escrita formal, a próclise estará sempre correta, menos no início do período (Me chamo X), mas você pode se virar:_ Eu me chamo X_.

Talvez isso te ajude: http://www.letras.ufrj.br/posverna/mestrado/PetersonMS.pdf


----------

